# Xmas dinner



## Royston46 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi ,

As most of you in the Forum have far more experience than me at the do's and don'ts for diabetes I would like to ask for your help, Im trying to put together a menu for Xmas dinner.

Any Suggestions ??????? Starter, Main , (probably not pudding ?)


----------



## Copepod (Dec 16, 2010)

A couple of possible approaches: (I'm assuming this is a home cooked meal?)

(1) It's only one meal, so eat what you like 

(2) Starter - soup is good, as it fills you up, so likely to eat less of following courses. Avoid melon or orange juice as they're relatively high in sugar. 
Main - traditional roast turkey and trimmings is OK, provided you don't overeat potatoes. 
Pudding - Christmas pudding is very high sugar, but a small portion with some cream or sauce is OK

We're off for our running group Christmas meal at a pub tonight - I'm having smoked mackerel with warm potato salad for starters, then pie of the day with veg for main, no pudding. Perhaps not an ideal diet, but I'll enjoy it far more than turkey, especially after 6km run in cold.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2010)

We usually have turkey and trimmings followed by fresh fruit. 

It is only one meal so I would go with the relax and enjoy yourself aproach.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 16, 2010)

You can have almost all you'd normally have really, except the spuds and parsnips. I would suggest you do the meal as normal and bulk out yours with veg. We usually have soup for a starter, but you could do some veg and dips (there should be some ideas in our recipe section). Last year I made an orange (I mean Clemantine, sorry) and cinnamon sorbet (using Splenda) for me and he had his Christmas pud as usual.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 16, 2010)

Royston46 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> As most of you in the Forum have far more experience than me at the do's and don'ts for diabetes I would like to ask for your help, Im trying to put together a menu for Xmas dinner.
> 
> Any Suggestions ??????? Starter, Main , (probably not pudding ?)



Hi As christmas comes but once a year ( hooray) just enjoy yourself and don't worry to much.  I make prawn cocktail for starters and make my own sauce,  can't wait for main course ( chickhen and Pork this year) and sometimes a small piece of christmas pudding. ;D Sheena


----------



## Royston46 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Sheena,

Thanks for the reply also thanks to AlisonM,Caroline & Copepod you have given me some ideas and also reasurrance that it does not have to be boring being Diabetic.


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

Agree with all the others I spend to much worrying all through the year once xmas comes i like to relax a little so just have what i want within reason.

Alison can I just ask you mention parsnip is that not good for diabetics then??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2010)

Parsnips are very sweet - even more so if you roast them!  I love them though, so can't resist once a year  Just to make it even worse, I've noticed M&S advertising honey roasted ones!


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Parsnips are very sweet - even more so if you roast them!  I love them though, so can't resist once a year



Al  Thanks  had them last year roasted im like you i love them though so might have to kick back and rebel


----------



## bev (Dec 16, 2010)

I cant add much to what everyone else has said - but watch how many roast potatoes you eat - they do have an effect on levels and the fat will cause a spike a few hours later. If you like vegetables you can make a great soup by roasting all the veg first and then whizz them up in some stock. Cutting back on fat is better so take the skin off any meat your eating and try to steam your vegetables as they are tastier I think. Also make your own gravy using the vegetable juices and flour and oxo as the granules are full of fat. You could have fresh fruit or nuts and plain yoghurt or cream for dessert.Bev


----------



## Royston46 (Dec 17, 2010)

Bev,

Thanks for this, can I just ask if you just have roast potatoes and don't roast them with fat on them is this OK ?


----------



## bev (Dec 17, 2010)

Royston46 said:


> Bev,
> 
> Thanks for this, can I just ask if you just have roast potatoes and don't roast them with fat on them is this OK ?



Hi Royston,

You can roast them without oil - but obviously they dont look the same - but what you can do is to brush them with egg white as this crisps them up and they look better. Its not just the fat that is the problem - it is the portions that make the meal high in carbs, which in turn, effects your blood glucose levels. So, you could have three proper roast potatoes and then fill up on vegetables for example, and if you eat more meat this also fills you up as protein makes you fuller for longer - just remember to take the fat off. I wouldnt worry too much if you want to enjoy a high carb meal once in a while - as long as you dont do it every week then you shouldnt feel 'bad' about it - I just thought you might like to know some facts so you can make an informed decision. I hope you enjoy your christmas dinner.Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2010)

I part boil the spuds first, give them a good rattle about the pan to rough up the outsides a bit and then drizzle them with olive oil before putting them in the oven to finish cooking. I used to give them a dusting of semolina before the oil, but that's not a good idea any more. If you peel them the night before and leave them to soak that removes quite a bit of the starch, which I'm told may lower the GI a bit.


----------

